# Govt Facility Dangers



## chris kennedy (Jan 16, 2010)

This photo was taken on the side of a govt health care facility here. See any problems?


----------



## dcspector (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Govt Facility Dangers

Chris I see a few and realize it is old. 250.24(5), 110.12(A), 314.15, 210.8(B)(4), 406.8, 210.63 last sentence if this was an A/C disconnect at one time. Also, I cannot tell what ampere rating that cartridge fuse is.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Govt Facility Dangers

250.24(5)    - Agree

110.12(A)    - Agree but add (B) as well

314.15        - Not sure I agree

210.8(B)(4)  - Agree

406.8          - Agree

210.63         - Agree

I would like to be able to apply 250.92(B), the note at the end of #4 but this is not a service and the voltage is under 250 phase to ground for 250.97 to apply.

Now what is that round item between the B & C phase and why is the fuse pulled out at the bottom?

Just love how they are using the ground as a neutral in a box that does not have a neutral!


----------



## dcspector (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Govt Facility Dangers

Jeff the 314.15 I cited is on the handy box below. See the last sentence of that section number. The handy box is listed as dry location only.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Govt Facility Dangers



			
				dcspector said:
			
		

> Jeff the 314.15 I cited is on the handy box below. See the last sentence of that section number. The handy box is listed as dry location only.


Holy crap you are right.  I was not even looking at the handy box.  I was looking at the disco enclosure only & could not figure out what you were seeing that I was not.  Thank you.


----------



## dcspector (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Govt Facility Dangers

Jeff now you have me looking at that round thingy as well between B&C


----------



## robh (Jan 17, 2010)

Re: Govt Facility Dangers

Is the round thing a mounting screw? There is also one above A & B.


----------



## dcspector (Jan 17, 2010)

Re: Govt Facility Dangers

Yes it is the recessed screw or rivet housing for the fuse block.


----------

